# Whafe meets Whistler and The Shore



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Loads of pics, with more to come over the next few days..........

Thought is best I did a proper post…. 

I arrived into Vancouver airport on Saturday (28th July) late afternoon. Bike came out before my bag that is a great problem.. Worth mentioning, have taken my bike to many airports around the globe, Vancouver was by far the most accommodating to bikes… thumbs up to this airport….:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Grabbed my rental, a pussey small toy mota Yaris… Just got the scooter in the back etc…

Started to make my way to Whistler… mmmmm 110 Km’s. Thought sweet, 1.5 hours max…. aarrrggghhhhhh no, some 3.5 hours…. Loads of construction on the highway, in preparation for the winter Olympics 2010….:madman: :madman: 

BUT, I did make it to see the final 15 or so runs of the Slopestyle final… Well 15, but about 9 made it through their runs, loads of off’s… To see this in the flesh was awesome… The last jump was sick sick sick…. See picture below to put it into perspective….:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

After the slopestyle finished, met up with the mtbr peeps… EBE, Largesxtracheese, Armando, RDH and many others. Mr Knolly was there himself… Not just saying this, but the man is a true cool dude, down to earth. I want to purchase a Knolly purely because Noel is real…. A bit like steel is real, a true awesome guy… 

Sunday, hope bright and early to get up and amongst it…. The old heart was valve bouncing with excitement… All the years of dreaming etc were about to become a reality….. Headed for the lift and up up and away…. Did run after run after run all day. Too many names to remember… The techy rock drops and roll overs were awesome as were the jumps… My favourite was the short run on Goats Gully, this run belongs to FM, he shreaded this the first day when it was real wet, it dried out the following days, I nailed it on the 3rd day, was stoked about this…..Armando is a true shredder on his Dare, the style council…. And a cool cat to boot….  :thumbsup:   :thumbsup: 

Really hard to explain the buzz of this place if you havnt been here, many have been here loads and know the feeling…. The terrain, the atmosphere etc etc is awesome, almost surreal…..:band: :band:

Monday spent all day on the park also…. Err hooked up with us, was awesome to meet in person and ride with my virtual LBS… He is as cool in the flesh as he has been in helping me with bikes… If you need to speak to someone whom knows bikes and will get as much buzz as you form building a steed, Err is your man…..My skills and riding progressed greatly in the 2 days on the park…:eekster:  

DT, don’t bring your 30 pound RFX up to Whistler, will get busted up….. TA, your RFX will cut the mustard… But indeed a Highline is built for this place, as is a DHR…..:thumbsup: 

Tuesday, day 3, rode the park for the morning with Err and FM, these were my best runs hands down, and we were hammering it. FM had the head cam running, so am sure he will get some footage up in the next week or so…A HUGE heads up to Err & FM, that morning’s riding is entrenched in my memory…:ihih: :ihih: :ihih: 

We then made our way to North Vancouver to ride the shore peeps.. Yeah ha…

The 3 hours in the Focking traffic and construction was well worth it….:madman: :thumbsup: 

We were, FM, EBX, RDH, Mintsauce and the Whafe…. The ride up felt like an eternity. Don’t usually mind a long climb, guess it was the days previous riding that the old body was a little sore… But it was well worth it…

We started on 7th Secret, a quick stop at Air Supply, where by FM did the large Gap Jump, props to FM, the dude shredded it, then Espresso and Lower Crippler. 

Lets not forget this was the Titus Group Ride… We had Mintsauce on his MotoLite, RDHfree on his SuperMoto, and Endoften hooked up with us on Tuesday evening on his Switchblade, fully Push’d…… And FM with his Highline and RFX and Me with the Nicolai……BlackAggy, that’s 2 years in a row now, best you hook up next year bro…:nono: :thumbsup: …

We were driving back and I was saying to the boys, how I tell the troops on mtbr about the buzz of riding this area… So will attempt it even if you think it is BS… For me it was like riding where it all began, the North Shore, this could be scrapped about for years, but I think this is where is got serious so to speak… Riding these trails made the trip totally worth while, not that it wasn’t, but this was the icing on the cake….It was a surreal feeling, the adrenalin fix was better than class a’s…..I was tired of the share buzz and excitement of it all, was over whelming. To have EB and FM lead us was great, those dudes love sharing the stoke of this area. Am thankful that they indeed took the time to hook up with us….    

We then went to the Seymour pub had a big feed and some post ride bevies as ya do… Then I drove the troops back to Whistler and FM cruised back to Seattle…

Today am sitting back in the sun and taking the last 4 days in and readying myself for tomorrow and the next day…. Yeah ha

Some of these pics have been posted in other threads, but will keep them together here…

Pic 1 – The final Slopestyle jump, this puts the size into perspective
Pic 2 – The Titus team, from Left, RDH, Mintsauce, Whafe and FM
Pic 3 - From the Lift
Pic 4 - From the lift again
Pic 5 - A mother bear and 3 cubs, hey I’m from New Zealand, this was cool


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Pic 1 – RDH, shredding the drop, steeper than it looks
Pic 2 – Mintsauce taking it to it on the MotoLite, doin it
Pic 3 - EBX carving the drop in fine EBX style
Pic 4 - FM, doin it to it, harder than the photo shows, Goats Gully, great trail.
Pic 5 - One if the various stunts etc


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Pic 1 – RDH and Minty about to hit 7th Secret
Pic 2 – A well deserved break on the climb up Fromme
Pic 3 - Whafe about to mount the Nicolai for 7th Secret
Pic 4 - A ladder off of a rock
Pic 5 - Another ladder stunt


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Pic 1 – Mintsauce on the log ride…
Pic 2 – RDHFree on a ladder
Pic 3 - FM dealing to the rock steep
Pic 4 - Whafe dealing to the rock steep
Pic 5 - EBX sending it on the Gap Jump on Air Supply


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Pic 1 – FM’s Highline, 1 second after clearing and making the Gap Jump on air supply. Awesome


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Great post!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Good stuff Whafe! 

Way to go FM hitting that gap! EB's a good guy to lead you to trouble


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Legends :thumbsup:

Cool post Whafe, and nice shredding doods !~!


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome post. The pics are great!


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

im so glad im going in 4 days, or reading this post would just bring me to tears.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

dam those photos make all that stuff look easy!

Post #2 pics 1 and 2, did you guys do the full triple hump? not a good line to try with xc lid and no pads, I don't think I've ever had my feet on the pedals for #3 (the one in the photo).

thanks for the stoke fuel!


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Ha, love the pics of Mintsauce btw...he looks so casual like he's going for a ride along the beach front - xc lid, no armor - not tearing up sick lines at Whistler!


----------



## simplton (Apr 14, 2006)

Whafe, as always, very sweet post. Great stuff man....


cheers,
simp


----------



## geolover (Nov 27, 2005)

:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

nice pics... looks like you had a blast:thumbsup:


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

Great. Just great. How the hell am I supposed get through the rest of this week without thinking about the sweetness that is Whistler?! 
Still totally geeked. Gotta get back soon.


----------



## Pinch (Nov 1, 2004)

Great thread Whafe. All these Whistler pics have convinced me that I need to go. Now to sit down and look at the calendar.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Snowpug said:


> Ha, love the pics of Mintsauce btw...he looks so casual like he's going for a ride along the beach front - xc lid, no armor - not tearing up sick lines at Whistler!


Minty is a legend Snowpug, he was indeed doing it so so casual... We got him puckered up on the log rides though last night, was great.....

There were puckered chocolate starfishes all round at Mt Fromme..


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Pinch said:


> Great thread Whafe. All these Whistler pics have convinced me that I need to go. Now to sit down and look at the calendar.


Pinch, so worth the journey here, worth every cent for me... Has been good to get a condo for one weeks rent. Dam good to be able to have breakfast here etc, saves some moola, this place aint cheap.........

Mark some dates on the calendar and make it happen....Yeah ha..:thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

geolover said:


> :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


yeah bro, we are missing you here, all good, next time it will work out. We have had many laughs and bevvies for ya...............:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Err said:


> Good stuff Whafe!
> 
> Way to go FM hitting that gap! EB's a good guy to lead you to trouble


Thanks man- I've been eyeing that for a while, it wasn't nearly as bad as I expected. The lead-in and encouragement from the bro's certainly helped! :thumbsup: 
Maybe I'll hit that larger creek gap line soon... You made it look easy- the helmet cam footage of that rocks!

Super cool to meet you, whafe, mintsauce, rdhfree...and of course all my seattle bro's!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Dang those pic's look soo sweet. Been wanting to get up there for almost 5 years now. :crazy: Having sons that dont ride sux :madmax:


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey Whafe!

It was great to meet you and the rest of the gang Saturday night! I had really hoped to join all of you guys for some riding on Sunday; however, Sunday didn't work out that way. I had a few friends staying with me: two were from Colorado and the third was from Washington. Anyway, the fellow from Washington had his car stolen early Sunday morning from the parking lot behind my condo and instead of all of us riding Sunday, we basically got to spend the better part of the day on the phone with the police and insurance companies 

Soooo.... How long are you around for - are you here through the weekend? We're planning to ride locally (i.e. the Shore) on the weekend, but you never know...

Also, if any of you guys see Dion (sp?), please apologize to him for me - I bumped into him on Sunday, but really wasn't able to talk to him as I was doing an informal product description of the Delirium T for one off the editors of Bike Mag who is testing the frame and was busy with that (as well as dealing with the stolen car).

Cheers!

Noel



Whafe said:


> Loads of pics, with more to come over the next few days..........
> 
> Thought is best I did a proper post&#8230;.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

I like turtles!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> Hey Whafe!
> 
> It was great to meet you and the rest of the gang Saturday night! I had really hoped to join all of you guys for some riding on Sunday; however, Sunday didn't work out that way. I had a few friends staying with me: two were from Colorado and the third was from Washington. Anyway, the fellow from Washington had his car stolen early Sunday morning from the parking lot behind my condo and instead of all of us riding Sunday, we basically got to spend the better part of the day on the phone with the police and insurance companies
> 
> ...


Hi Noel

Sweet to meet and talk bikes..... Sucks about the stolen car, that puts a dampener on things for sure. Sorry to hear that.....Will indeed tell Deon this morning..... He hasnt stpped talking about getting a Knolly, so all good...

I leave here on Saturday, need to get back to Spain and that thing called work. This place just makes me want to throw it in and come and hang here in Whistler for the next 30 years....

That Shore stuff is sensational, to have that on the backdoor step would be awesome...

Will be in touch at some stage, want to have me a Knolly at some stage! 

Cheers
Whafe


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice pics......can't wait to ride their next Wednesday


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Whafe, the Nicolai looks amazing btw!

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Another day at the Bike Park today, weather was sensational.... Had a great days riding...

See these pics of RDHFree, carving it up on the SuperMoto....Pic 1 shows getting down the steep was no worries, pic 2 is half a sec later.....


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

We took Endo Often up to the top today, did the top of Freight Train, onto O Sin, then In Deep, then Facrobat etc etc..... EO, went great guns on the Straight 6, a piece of history this bike, very cool indeed..... EO is worldly, he wasnt going to get sucked in my EBX and I about doing things he wasnt keen on.... But I will say, he was stoked at the end that we dragged him to the top.... Its all good....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

T G F F F :eekster:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Hung with EBExtreme this afternoon, the dude can shread... Few pictures, the 2 shots looking out over Whistler etc on the hip jump are my fav shots of the day....1st shot is EBX being normal....


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

The boys got some pictures of the Whafe today... Am pleased that the skills have progressed these last few days... My favorite trail I think is hauling ass down Goat Gully, that is a blast.... Wee to b ehonest, everything at Whistler is great, the place is truly decked out great......FM, did the step up onto the containers today too, and that GLC drop, what a dick I felt, it was an anti climax.... So am stoked with getting most all drops now...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

The picnic table mid way on Original Sin is a great spot......


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Whoops one more.....

The Nicolai has been great, am stoked, it has performed great. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

awesome pics fellas, you're getting me real excited about my trip to whistler the end of the month!

Whafe: on a sidenote how's the totem holding up? you have the 2-step right?


----------



## jubilee (Apr 16, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Whoops one more.....
> 
> The Nicolai has been great, am stoked, it has performed great. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Whafe, I'm heading up again 2nite with more of the Seattle crew. Maybe see you in the village before you leave (?) tomorrow...

Prepare to be useless for the coming 1-2 weeks. The Whistler essence has saturated your body and mind, and re-entrance back into "real world" is formidable. Shred gnar!!!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

jubilee said:


> Whafe, I'm heading up again 2nite with more of the Seattle crew. Maybe see you in the village before you leave (?) tomorrow...
> 
> Prepare to be useless for the coming 1-2 weeks. The Whistler essence has saturated your body and mind, and re-entrance back into "real world" is formidable. Shred gnar!!!


Sweet bro, what time do you think you will get up here tonight?

Oh yes, the Whistler essence is well entrenched in my vains now, going to cause me issues for sure.......... That arrival into Barcelona at 9PM Sunday noght, then to the office Monday morning, not going to rate at all.......2 hardout fast runs on Goats Gully has EBX and my arms toasted, body is fittening up though....:thumbsup:


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Whafe said:


> The boys got some pictures of the Whafe today.........


Awesome pics, glad to see the dream is alive up in whistler!

Kicking myself for not taking more pics while I was up there, oh well. Wife had the good camera, that was the deal so I could take the vidy-O. I started editing the helmet cam footage already, it's hilarious how the fast easy runs look killer but the slow techny stuff just looks boring. Oh well, plenty of great footage!

Keep the reports coming!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

captain spaulding said:


> awesome pics fellas, you're getting me real excited about my trip to whistler the end of the month!
> 
> Whafe: on a sidenote how's the totem holding up? you have the 2-step right?


Hi ya capitany S.... The wait will be worth it, this place does things to your insides...

On the Totem, yes do have the 2 step air... Have to say thus far it has performed awesome, have been really pleased with it..... At the bike park in Vallnord, I think a dual crown may well be better, it is 50 times rougher than here at Whistler... I feel the Totem is ideal for here at Whistler....

I must say, have seen loads of Totems, but I dont think I have seen another 2 step air... Have had a fair amount of crap posted etc on them...

I have it set really plush, but it is doing thing really well, you know the terrain here, loads of steep rollers, where by at the bottom the fork saves your butt big time...

So all in all, am stoked with it...................:thumbsup:


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Whafe,

Aweseome pics brotha. The one on that O-Sin hip rocks! 

I'll talk to you in early afternoon. Barry (aka the Fentonator - how weird is that?) and G-Unit will be up here around 1 or 2 and I'll be joining them then.

I've got a bunch of pics I'll send ya in a bit. I'll put a few up here as well.

EB


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

**** you guys suck... I don't get to go there this year.:madman:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

FM said:


> Awesome pics, glad to see the dream is alive up in whistler!
> 
> Kicking myself for not taking more pics while I was up there, oh well. Wife had the good camera, that was the deal so I could take the vidy-O. I started editing the helmet cam footage already, it's hilarious how the fast easy runs look killer but the slow techny stuff just looks boring. Oh well, plenty of great footage!
> 
> Keep the reports coming!


Yep the dream is alive and kicking... did the container step up and the GLC drop, what an anti climax on the GLC drop, am kicking myself for ***** footing with it..... EB and I cleared your Goats Gully twice yesterday, and we were hitting it at pace, so was all good...

Be cool to see some footage....

Be well bro...........


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Whafe said:


> Hi ya capitany S.... The wait will be worth it, this place does things to your insides...
> 
> On the Totem, yes do have the 2 step air... Have to say thus far it has performed awesome, have been really pleased with it..... At the bike park in Vallnord, I think a dual crown may well be better, it is 50 times rougher than here at Whistler... I feel the Totem is ideal for here at Whistler....
> 
> ...


yeah man threads like this just make me wanna book an earlier flight and find a hotel for an extra week.. yeah i have the two step also, sram sent me all the parts to convert to spring cause i kept losing travel.. it felt great until i started losing travel every time i rode that was frustrating.. but yeah i never see anybody with the two-step at diablo also.. everyone has the black coil/air or a silver oem totem with air or coil...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Whafe,
> 
> Aweseome pics brotha. The one on that O-Sin hip rocks!
> 
> ...


Yep bro, am stoked with the O Sin hip jump shot, have that as a 6 meg file, so will burn a dvd for ya soon....

2 Fentonators to haunt you all....   

Will call up around 1 in the PM also....:thumbsup:


----------



## jubilee (Apr 16, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Sweet bro, what time do you think you will get up here tonight?


If we're lucky, between 7-8pm.

If we're lucky. :yesnod:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

captain spaulding said:


> yeah man threads like this just make me wanna book an earlier flight and find a hotel for an extra week.. yeah i have the two step also, sram sent me all the parts to convert to spring cause i kept losing travel.. it felt great until i started losing travel every time i rode that was frustrating.. but yeah i never see anybody with the two-step at diablo also.. everyone has the black coil/air or a silver oem totem with air or coil...


Know that feeling, would love to extend the flights and stay longer....

Sucks that your 2 step has been giving you gip... I must have fluked a gooden...

My 2 step is black to.... had it powder coated, cause they, SRAM said on their website the 2 steps were in black, but alas they never made black 2 steps, so mine is naked with no stickers and black as, it rocks, the stealth fork..


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Whafe said:


> Know that feeling, would love to extend the flights and stay longer....
> 
> Sucks that your 2 step has been giving you gip... I must have fluked a gooden...
> 
> My 2 step is black to.... had it powder coated, cause they, SRAM said on their website the 2 steps were in black, but alas they never made black 2 steps, so mine is naked with no stickers and black as, it rocks, the stealth fork..


yeah i wanted mine in black also, and remember reading the same thing on the SRAM site :madman: :madman: :madman: but yeah i remember seeing your build thread on the Nicolai saw you were gonna get it resprayed in black.. looks cool, totally forgot about it actually until i remembered your thread on the nicolai.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

captain spaulding said:


> yeah i wanted mine in black also, and remember reading the same thing on the SRAM site :madman: :madman: :madman: but yeah i remember seeing your build thread on the Nicolai saw you were gonna get it resprayed in black.. looks cool, totally forgot about it actually until i remembered your thread on the nicolai.


Yep was sucky re SRAM on that note, guess loads had issues so never went forward with the black ones.... Am happy to have got it powdercoated, Err is the man with the hookups on that sort of thing, oh and all things MTB...... But it does negate the warranty, what a crock of sh!t that just paining it voids the warranty.... No worries, been stella thus far....


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Whafe said:


> Yep was sucky re SRAM on that note, guess loads had issues so never went forward with the black ones.... Am happy to have got it powdercoated, Err is the man with the hookups on that sort of thing, oh and all things MTB...... But it does negate the warranty, what a crock of sh!t that just paining it voids the warranty.... No worries, been stella thus far....


maybe painting it black solves all the issues w/the 2-step


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

captain spaulding said:


> maybe painting it black solves all the issues w/the 2-step


Sheesh, you could well be correct on that one.... 

It is raining here in Whistler, first not great day weather wise in a week..... Wetness today then...............


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

*Few more shots*

I'll post up a new thread with a bunch o' pics early next week, but I've got 3 more days of riding.

1. Mintsauce not having any fun at all on Fatcrobat.  
2. Whafe on the Fromme climb on Tuesday. "Are we there yet??"  
3. Whafe and Err on Garbo chair with Blackcomb in background.
4. FM looking a bit out of sorts following a high-speed tumble on Freight Train. 
5. Sasquatch (Jordie Lunn) about to be chased down the boneyard by the 3 kokanee gals.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

great pics man, you're owning that wall ride!


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Few more.

1. Baker cooling off in a stream on Fromme.
2. Mr. Merchant chatting with Kevin Menard about the new women's bike (Siren) over beers on Friday night.
3. Mintsauce, Mrs. Jubilee, Jubilee and Matt Patt watching the Slopestyle event. Notice who's double fisting? Yep, it's the dude wearing the shirt that says: "It's mother f*cking booze time!".   
4. Katrina Strand showing me her latest scrape on her arm before heading down the boneyard behind Jordie.
5. Matt Patt displaying the latest in Canuck Fashion. CBX and Armando look impressed.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

too bad we won't quite make it there before you leave, if we see the yaris headed the opposite way we'll give you a wave.

the whistler obsession....me and the woman both have it bad, 5 hour flight, no problem justifying '07 trip #2. much unfinished "business", in the park for Jewels (she's middle GLC'ing, sending it into DM, whats next.... :yikes I've only got D1 left on my to do list, and more valley/shore.

EBX, Katrina :thumbsup:, hadn't seen her dressed like that before 

love the armor still on at the bar shot!

nice having your pictures to study, I want to air off the wall


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

airwreck said:


> EBX, Katrina :thumbsup:, hadn't seen her dressed like that before
> 
> love the armor still on at the bar shot!
> 
> nice having your pictures to study, I want to air off the wall


E, Katrina and the other gals were dressed in those skin suits for some Kokanee promtion thing where they rode behind Jordie. Honestly, it didn't make much sense, but they're dressed in skin suits so who cares, eh?? :ihih:

Yeah, Polo rolled up, grabbed some beer (priorities right?) and started chatting with Kevin without even taking his armor off. I think he finally took it off, but I was too buzzed to remember.  

That wall ride is definitely "airable", it's all about how far down you end up on it....so speed is critical and you have to kind of avoid apexing too early on it. I think i caught a bit of air off the end on this sequence, but not as much as possible. Armando has this one dialed and usually rides off the very end.

EB


----------



## MintSauce (Mar 24, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> Also, if any of you guys see Dion (sp?), please apologize to him for me - I bumped into him on Sunday, but really wasn't able to talk to him as I was doing an informal product description of the Delirium T for one off the editors of Bike Mag who is testing the frame and was busy with that (as well as dealing with the stolen car).


Hey Noel,

No problem at all. I could see you were busy so no worries!

Thanks for the (brief) ride and the talk on Saturday. Was nice meeting you.

Fenton and EBX.....cool pics! Thanks guys. Who said you need more than 5inches, full-face and padding at Whistler


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

EBX, great pic this one is, thanks. I've saved it on my hard drive to use at a later date, for reasons that you can speculate. :lol:


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

ebxtreme said:


> skin suits :ihih:


:blush: TMI? :crazy:



ebxtreme said:


> too buzzed to remember.


sounds like a certain WL thread...



ebxtreme said:


> That wall ride is definitely "airable"


just got to add it to the flight plan so I remember to carry momentum.

no comment on the triple hump either huh?
is the line into that hip getting better, it needs a little bermage, seemed kinda loose and off camber back in early july.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

airwreck said:


> no comment on the triple hump either huh?
> is the line into that hip getting better, it needs a little bermage, seemed kinda loose and off camber back in early july.


Triple hump was in good shape the last couple of days. Rain today is gonna make it pretty treacherous though.

The right hand run in for the hip is definitely loose and off-camber. Not likely they'd put a berm in though since it's been like that for years......I usually have plenty of speed though. BTW, there's another great wall ride just below that hip. If you skip Goat's Gully and head down Bear Cub (or whatever it's called), it's just on the left side. You can carry a ton of speed on that one.

Gotta run. C just left the condo to join Whafe and a couple of my buddies. I've got two broken spokes from yesterday I have to fix before I get out of here.

See you on Sunday!
EB

P.S. Rene, hey I do what I can!  FM took a super high speed tumble on Freight Train and, thankfully, he was fine other than a side full of dirt and his bars getting crooked. Prior to that, we had just ripped the top half of the mountain a new a-hole. The highline is making FM a Whistler junkie like the rest of us. Something to do with the right tool for the job!


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

ebxtreme said:


> Triple hump was in good shape the last couple of days.


seems like they did some rock work on part 3, the perspective of those photos of it is great. I wanted to hassle you guys for doing the go around, but I know better...


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

airwreck said:


> seems like they did some rock work on part 3, the perspective of those photos of it is great. I wanted to hassle you guys for doing the go around, but I know better...


Yeah, what do you take me for...... Actually, the first couple of days, I did pass on it because everything was caked with mud. Armando did it though and got squirrely on the section below.....still he rode it out, so that's all that matters. I'm trying to remain healthy this summer and decided that it would be pass to just do the ride around.

Ok, I'm officially out of here. Got to get my bike working again. Not exactly sure how I broke two spokes. :lol: :lol:


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Renegade said:


> EBX, great pic this one is, thanks. I've saved it on my hard drive to use at a later date, for reasons that you can speculate. :lol:


*stalker* :nono:  ut: :yikes: :winker:

edit: man you really can tell I had 5 kamikaze's the night before! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

all you guys suck!










!#@$%!#$% vicarious riding sucks worse. 
Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Agreed... You guys suck, big time...

And sucks more that I had to be here watching a chunk of mountains from my desk, while I look at your sweet pics...

These were my faves...


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

ebxtreme said:


> Yeah, what do you take me for...... Actually, the first couple of days, I did pass on it because everything was caked with mud. Armando did it though and got squirrely on the section below.....still he rode it out, so that's all that matters. I'm trying to remain healthy this summer and decided that it would be pass to just do the ride around.
> 
> Ok, I'm officially out of here. Got to get my bike working again. Not exactly sure how I broke two spokes. :lol: :lol:


was just looking for confirmation from someone who has the same problem I have with that line... can't seem to keep my feet on the pedals for part 3...


----------



## bigbird (Nov 18, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Dang those pic's look soo sweet. Been wanting to get up there for almost 5 years now. :crazy: Having sons that dont ride sux :madmax:


just take them with. I took my then 16 and 10 yr old daughters and my wife along. and on top of that it was the same week as my wedding anniversary. Don't pass up the chance to ride Whistler:nono: ..........you will never forget the experience....I sure haven't!!


----------



## Muttonchops (Jul 16, 2004)

Whafe, nice riding with you yesterday dude. Sorry you have to leave today (we all have to leave at some point!). You rock the Gnaar sh1t dude. Got to send you my contact details...see you in Bahacelona?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Muttonchops said:


> Whafe, nice riding with you yesterday dude. Sorry you have to leave today (we all have to leave at some point!). You rock the Gnaar sh1t dude. Got to send you my contact details...see you in Bahacelona?


My man, indeed sweet to do some runs with you. Yep all good things come to an end, always next time.... Will get up to Vallnord next weekend to continue the DH / FR buzz...

For sure in Barca if you get to these parts... EBX has all my contact details...

Carve it up hard till the 12th, you lucky bistard............:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jeez I wish I had met you Whafe, I was around on Saturday riding and watching some events!

Whistler = Heaven... right?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Jeez I wish I had met you Whafe, I was around on Saturday riding and watching some events!
> 
> Whistler = Heaven... right?


Bro, that sucks, indeed wish I knew you were there, would have been good to meet... Let the fella's know when you are up there so as plans can be sorted...

It is indeed heaven. The place got into my vains something bad....:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:

I will be back for sure...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I published it on the board
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=322241

But I guess nobody saw it.... I'll be back too 

I think I saw you on the crowds on slopestyle but I'm not sure... were you on the Sram booth side?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I published it on the board
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=322241
> 
> But I guess nobody saw it.... I'll be back too
> ...


Fack, my bad then, sorry didnt realise or see that thread.... I arrived on the Saturday evening, saw the final 15 runs, then was riding SUnday and watching the DH.....

  My bike was easier to spot.... 

Next time.............


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> My bike was easier to spot....


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Actually, would you have taken your XC bike, you would have been as easy to spot...


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Few more.
> 
> 4. Katrina Strand showing me her latest scrape on her arm before heading down the boneyard behind Jordie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Actually, would you have taken your XC bike, you would have been as easy to spot...


     

Well am back in Spain..... The FOCKERS at British Airways have lost my bike............. Kind of a pain in the rectum when one bag turns up, but not my focking bike. :madman: :madman: :madman:

Was amusing, I got a newspaper on the plane, there wa sthis big article how poor BA is as an airline, the shambles of Heathrow, the huge amounts of bags lost... They move 68 million people through Heathrow annualy and loose over 1 million bags... mmmmm... My stats on it, of the last 6 flights I have taken with BA, they have lost my bags 4 out of 6 times....:madman: :madman: :madman: :madmax: :madman:

I hope they do not pull a Kovi on my and loose it for 3 months...:nono: :nono:

Anyway, had an awesome week, met some cool cool people, loadsof cool cats from MTBR. We do indeed on the whole have a great network of people around the globe on this here MTBR.....

Thank you to everyone I met, too many to name, had a blast doign some runs or hanging out... The travelling gong show from Seattle are an absolute blast...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

A few gifs etc


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

*Hell yeah*

You made it out alive! That's a testament right there. If you can survive Whistler for that many days you've got a bright future my man. Great to meet and shred with ya! Come'on over to Seattle some time. We'll show you the Gong show!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Largextracheese said:


> You made it out alive! That's a testament right there. If you can survive Whistler for that many days you've got a bright future my man. Great to meet and shred with ya! Come'on over to Seattle some time. We'll show you the Gong show!


There is just too much riding to be done in too many areas, I have a list as long as a dozen arms now....... Would love to shread and build some trails woth the Gong Show, be a blast..........

Yep, body is pretty unscathered really, loads of scabs on the legs etc, all good


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

That sux about your bike dude, hope they find it soon. And yep, that many days at Whistler without a serious injury is a sign of good things.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> :
> Well am back in Spain..... The FOCKERS at British Airways have lost my bike............. Kind of a pain in the rectum when one bag turns up, but not my focking bike. :madman: :madman: :madman:


man, that sucks BIG time!!!

I hope they find it soon. On the positive side, a package that large is rather hard to lose.

Best wishes and best of vibes for it to get back to you!!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Yep, big time sucky re the bike, no sign of it yet... At least it wasnt as I was heading to Whistler, thats what I am thankful for at this point..... mmmm no serious injuries, it could be seen both ways, not a bad rider, or too soft to try stuff.... I was pushing myself though, so I am happy... Got enough cuts and scrapes and bruises to tell my children I was in Nam...................LMFAO


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Whafe said:


> At least it wasnt as I was heading to Whistler, thats what I am thankful for at this point..... ...................LMFAO


very true! Hopefully it will turn up. Are you insured in case it does not show?

Whafe and Err, I finished video of our top-to-bottom rip. The music's just for you whafe! Bummer that the video just doesn't show how steep goats gulley is... oh well. 

*Go here to download the video!*

You'll need quicktime or iTunes to play it. Make sure it downloads with the .mp4 extension if you are on windows (sometimes windows changes it for you, WTF?)

Great riding with you guys!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

FM said:


> very true! Hopefully it will turn up. Are you insured in case it does not show?
> 
> Whafe and Err, I finished video of our top-to-bottom rip. The music's just for you whafe! Bummer that the video just doesn't show how steep goats gulley is... oh well.
> 
> ...


Sweet video bro, and great music............Yes the video doesnt quite show how you owned Goats Gully... That is for sure your piece of trail.... But feel good that the lower part of that trail I made it down after the rain the other day and EBX didnt..    Was ggggggggooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddd feeling......

Thanks for posting the vid...


----------



## jubilee (Apr 16, 2004)

Just got back from gnar shreddage with the Schley campers late last night.

Full report on all gnar properly disposed of later today.

In a word: epic. :thumbsup: 

EBx/Josh....man, so sorry about dinner FUBAR the other night. I thought it was all dialed. Didn't ever think to check my phone. Ended up all good I "suspect".  Stevie came around approx mid-morning.

Gotta go, full report later. And pics too, if Rev. Fentonator gets his camera groove on.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Whafe said:


> I made it down after the rain the other day and EBX didnt..    Was ggggggggooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddd feeling......


You sumbich, Whafe......I knew that'd come out sooner than later.  

Jubilee, no worries on dinner. Got more than my fair share of Tandori when we got there. Can't wait to hear the details of the camp shreddage. Sounds like it was pretty rad for all of you crazies and well worth it.

FM, nice vid brotha. Yeah, the helmetcam doesn't do those trails any justice.

Cheers,
EB

P.S. Gotta head out to get some laps in with CBX, Muttonchops and the rest of the gang now. Sun is shining and it's freaking beautiful right now... :thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> You sumbich, Whafe......I knew that'd come out sooner than later.


Mwah ha ha ha


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

FM said:


> very true! Hopefully it will turn up. Are you insured in case it does not show?
> 
> Whafe and Err, I finished video of our top-to-bottom rip. The music's just for you whafe! Bummer that the video just doesn't show how steep goats gulley is... oh well.
> 
> ...


Sweet man, looks good! That was a rippin' fun run. Me and that wood booter on DM got to be good buds before it was all over with.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Whafe said:


> Well am back in Spain..... The FOCKERS at British Airways have lost my bike............. Kind of a pain in the rectum when one bag turns up, but not my focking bike. :madman: :madman: :madman:
> ...


Bloody heck mate. Worst news of the day. Truly sorry Whafe.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

*Thanks for a great trip*

Hey Whafe,

Truly sorry to here they misplaced your bike. What a wonderful, awesome, exhilarating trip that was. Props to Whafe, FM, EB in particular for helping to make this trip as good as it was, but also to everyone who showed up, or showed us around. Whafe, I owe you one buddy. FM and EB thanks for showing us the great local "Whistler" XC and BCXC trails. For those that dont know Whistler/BC XC is craaazy! We all had a great time, no one got really hurt, everyone rode smart and rode WELL. Fenton just tearing it up, FM hitting that awesome gap jump. EB ..what a great attitude! Man that guy is fun to ride with, it seemed he was as stoked for the rest of us when we cleaned a long ass log ride, or survived a drop as if he had done it himself for the first time. It was great to see such a great attitude on the trail and in the park. And I think everyone just adopted that awesome attitude the whole trip. No one seemed to wig out about the small details. Truly one of my best vacations ever, just when I needed it most, and its all thanks to you guys. Cant wait to ride with you all again. Where did we say we were going next year? I cant wait.

Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey bru's, it was awesome to meet all of you and show you a little bit of the trails we love so much. 
I've got to be honest, I had pretty much planned on bagging Crankworx this year, as it seems there are longer lines in high heat, blown out trails and no more NoJoke to boot.
Although this year, the rain fall during the week prior to Crankworx really enticed me because I know that the trail crew up there would get out to buff out the trails and take care of bidness. So, last minute arrangements were made and I was able to ride from Thursday thru Sunday. 
Thursday morning, it was a day to once again give my post-op hand a chance to settle into the rigors of the BikePark. Jubilee and I got out to the warm up in the park and shake off the cobwebs. We had a great time and met up with "Walker" for drinks at our favourite lunchtime watering hole in Whislter... Merlin's. 
After a tasty pint of Kokane Gold we resumed riding and I called it a night around 6:30 after getting a flat on the "Cheese Grater" section on lower A-Line just before the entrance to the BikerX.
Later that night, EBX and CBX rolled in and we all stayed up to bs for a while.

Next morning, we got moving and after a cup of coffee, we hit the park for some freshies. 
Gawd, I love the smell of Whistler in the morning !
No lines, buffed out trails, and a bike with plush travel ready to slay it all.
It's EBX, Jubilee and Muttonchops rollin' for a good part of the day. Jubilee was doing well but pinchflatting and therefore walking down the mountain 
Mutton was behind me but I could still hear him tear up the trails... he really likes his Vtach and I know with all the day's he's got in Whistler, he'll be shredding better than anyone of us !
At some point, we met 'Singletrack' and his buddy Dave from Fruita/GndJunction, we rode with them and on one of those runs, I had mentioned to EBX how I'd been dying to hit that crazy wallride at the end of Bear Cub just before trail cuts into lower InDeep. EBX was enticed and went up for a run-up, followed by 'Singletrack'. Then, I decided to just give it a run-up only and feel it out cos I noticed how choppy the entrance looked. I gave it a go, and before I knew it, 'Singletrack' was right behind me, when suddenly, he bailed off the side and tumbling off the scree filled ledge about 9ft head first with bike falling on top.
Just as he was shrugging it off, Wade Simmons comes rolling up and hits the wallride no problem. 'Singletrack' and EBX got a good run and gave it a go while I held back until next time.
Apparently, 'Singletrack' had a few other rag-dolling incidents on the mountain later on that I missed. But in general, the dude is a pretty solid rider.
Another 'oke we met was Mintsauce, a solid SAFFA rider who was givin' it on that skinny Motolite. 
EBX even in his tentative riding was riding strong. But unfortunately, he blew up that POS Travis fork near the end of the day and pretty much packed it for the night. Now he's finally seen the light and says he's coming back to Marzocchi. Welcome back, dude !
That night we had a great contingent of exactly 20 people for dinner at Merlin's.

The following morning we had planned to ride some Whistler Valley trails just to get away from the long lines and general madness at the BikePark. Most of the crew had Bottlerockets and other burly XC bikes, while I had no choice and had to pedal my DH bike up those tasty trails while Mintsauce was pedalling that skinny-arse Motolite.

After the ride, it was all fun, sippin' on brews and talkin' crap with the crew while camping at the top of the Slopestyle run and watching the pro's get ready to drop-in.
We had a great time that night watching the show from above and gathering at Longhorn for drinks. This is where we met up with Whafe, RDH and Noel from KnollyBikes.
After Longhorn, the usual Seattle Gong Show spilled onto the village stroll and landed at a couple of bars en route back to our condo, where EBX could no longer hold liquor, beer, or his own glass for that matter... 

Sunday morning came and, even though Mutton and I had talked about hitting the Woodlot so I could tour him, plans didn't work out and, as usual, I rousted the coop and got everyone on the lift by 9am for some beautiful freshies while the party crowd still snoozed. It had sprinkled a little bit and the trails were moist, tacky and fast. At 10am, EBX joined me after picking up his freshly overhauled Travis fork and we met up with Whafe, Mintsauce, Singletrack, and soon after, Zane and others, for some sick top to bottom runs. RDH taco'd his wheel on InDeep and I spent a few minutes to dismount the wheel, beat it against a tree and true it slightly so he could get down the mountain. Never saw him again but I was confident he'd make it down alright while we all continued rippin'. 
We had lunch at GLC and watched the end of the Canadian cup race.
I went up for a few more runs with Whafe and headed back to the condo for packing and a long but easy drive back to Seattle.

Only carried a camera for the valley ride on Saturday, so forgive me if I didn't take too many pix...

1- EBX rippin' down the triple hump rock face...
2- Mintsauce bombin' Whislter XC style
3- Armando finds a hidden line (BikePark across the valley in the background)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's EBX slowly fading into the night...

... throwin' down on and off the bike !


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

FM said:


> very true! Hopefully it will turn up. Are you insured in case it does not show?
> 
> Whafe and Err, I finished video of our top-to-bottom rip. The music's just for you whafe! Bummer that the video just doesn't show how steep goats gulley is... oh well.
> 
> ...


That top part is real steep and gnared, with some nice flow lower down.

bloody marvelous


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Keep the posts coming guys! This has been the best thread on here for a long time. My only regret is that I didn't have a chance to get up there and meet all you guys. I would have given my right nut to be there.

I hope you guys are planning a big GTG next year somewhere?!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Was indeed great to meet you [email protected], having chewed the fat on many Ellsworth threads, was cool to meet. Have to say peeps, this fella is smooth as smooth as a rider, a true joy to follow. he has his Dare shreading..... A great jump rider is [email protected] Would have been cool to ride some more with you, another time and place though......


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

rdhfreethought said:


> Hey Whafe,
> 
> Truly sorry to here they misplaced your bike. What a wonderful, awesome, exhilarating trip that was. Props to Whafe, FM, EB in particular for helping to make this trip as good as it was, but also to everyone who showed up, or showed us around. Whafe, I owe you one buddy. FM and EB thanks for showing us the great local "Whistler" XC and BCXC trails. For those that dont know Whistler/BC XC is craaazy! We all had a great time, no one got really hurt, everyone rode smart and rode WELL. Fenton just tearing it up, FM hitting that awesome gap jump. EB ..what a great attitude! Man that guy is fun to ride with, it seemed he was as stoked for the rest of us when we cleaned a long ass log ride, or survived a drop as if he had done it himself for the first time. It was great to see such a great attitude on the trail and in the park. And I think everyone just adopted that awesome attitude the whole trip. No one seemed to wig out about the small details. Truly one of my best vacations ever, just when I needed it most, and its all thanks to you guys. Cant wait to ride with you all again. Where did we say we were going next year? I cant wait.
> 
> Thanks again.


RDHFree,

Awesome to ride with you as well. It worked out really well for me with timing, so I was glad to be able to hook up with you gents. I still have the vision of endo_often looking totally frazzled after the ride with Zane on Jaws and Billy Epic!!   And how about Mintsauce riding everything clipped in with no pads and an xc helmet. The dude brought a knife to a gunfight and was totally ripping it up! Of course, you cleaning that big ladder-log-ladder-log combo on espresso. Good stuff!!

What a fun group and it was awesome to see everyone stepping it up over the course of the week. The positive vibes of everyone really made it an easy group to ride and hang with..... Big kudos to Whafe for organizing the crew and making it from Barcelona. A shame more titus guys couldn't make it, but maybe next time, eh?

Cheers,
EB


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

FM 

Awesome video. Nice choice in music!


----------



## MintSauce (Mar 24, 2004)

*What can I say?*

Well, I can't add much. Left Whistler Friday morning and after another hectic 40hrs in cars, busses, trains, airplanes and airports I'm back at work today.

A BIG, BIG thank you to all the guys....ebxtreme, FM, whafe, rdhfreethought, endo often, mr and mrs jubilee, armando, muttonchops(Dave...right?) and a bunch of others(i suck with names....especially when i have to remember your real name AND your mtbr name).

Was great meeting all of you and hanging out and riding. *Yes it has been said before, but again, such a great bunch of guys!*

I had an incredible time in Whistler. Even though my bike wasn't really up to some of the riding. The whole trip for me was just a big eye-opener. I keep telling my mates here that I can't really find the words to explain the riding there. Can't believe just how technical the trails are. Not just the park, but the trails in the valley as well.

Some highlights for me was undoubtedly our afternoon trip to Vancouver and riding Mt Fromme. Such quality trails!

Also, our XC ride with Zane, riding Jaws and Billy's Epic. That still ranks as the most fun I've EVER had on a bike, blasting down that trail sitting on FM's backwheel and him on Zane's and rdh and Endo Often behind. Really...I was just completely blown away by that ride! Mock me all you like for what I'm about to say, but really, that ride was a deeply, emotionally moving experience for me. The smile that CBX was pointing out at dinner at Citta's later was still there because I SERIOUSLY COULDN'T wipe it off my face!

Also, doing a truly epic XC ride with two Aussie mates, Oli and Chris, leaving from the village at 9:30am and riding Kill Me, Thrill Me and then Comfortably Numb and finally the Zappa Trails at Lost Lake for a full 7hrs in the saddle. Comfortably Numb is such an incredible trail. Really loved it. So consistantly technical and physical for 24km. It just never eases off. I mean....1300m vertical elevation gain in 24km!

Loved the whole experience. The town, the people, the vibe, the food, the beer! The best vacation of my life! I'll definitely be back for more!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Hi Ya Minty, great to hear you made it back in one piece, all good.......

You summed the place up 100%.........

I get a little lost for words also...... 

Was great to meet you in person, puts another dimension rather than just an internet one.... So look forward to cathcing up with you in the future and taking a ride on your KNOLLY    .................. Yeah Ha...............

A Mintsauce grin at the top of Mt Fromme....................


----------



## jubilee (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Minty, glad to hear you're back in one piece! Great to meet/hang with you on and off the trails...you really showed what's what on a xc bike! 

Hope to see you for more of the same again. Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## Muttonchops (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Mintsauce, 

Sorry we didnt get to hook up for a ride before your departure. Sht time flies when youre having fun. Glad you got home safe (and hopefully with all your bike parts etc..) (Is SA Airways better than BA?). Bring some more SAFFA dudes out this way and show them the light.

The Prof and I had a killer w/e in Whistler. Noel drove up Saturday afternoon for some evening runs on the mtn and it was killer to get to ride and bs with him....Airwreck joined us for most of the runs and all of the beers late into the evening. It was awesome listening to the depth of Noels knowledge about bike technology and the industry.

Sunday (yesterday) was the best of all. Noel (you legend) gave us a grand tour of Cypress Mtn...It was awesome. Such an eye opener to life outside of Whistler. Some of the early lines he rode on the steep rock/tech sessions were crazy. We didnt think we were gonna ride anything all day...but after the first two tech sections, things came together and we had a great ride. It was something special to get to ride the North Shore behind the dude that designed and built the bike I was riding....specifically for riding those exact trails. I think he said he first rode the shore in 97, so i didnt feel to bad passing by a couple of features. The V-Tach loved that trail....I couldnt believe how plush / in control I felt in some of teh sections that scared the sh1t out of me. 

Now the goal has got to be to ride more of the shore.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

MintSauce said:


> Well, I can't add much. Left Whistler Friday morning and after another hectic 40hrs in cars, busses, trains, airplanes and airports I'm back at work today.
> 
> Can't believe just how technical the trails are. Not just the park, but the trails in the valley as well.
> 
> Thanks again guys!


Minty! Super cool to hook up with you. Keep me posted if/when you make it over again and we'll hook up. Glad you got to scope out Comfortably numb- thats an incredible loop you guys did and it sounds like you made quick work of it too!

No doubt, the "XC" riding can be just as technical as anything in the park, it's just usually in much better condition.... and you have to work for it!

I'll PM you my email address, would love to get any photos or videos you took.

Snowpug, glad you liked the video!

rdhfreethought, when are you coming over?


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

Great video FM! Now I have something to remind me of those trails...

That line-up of trails was pretty much my favorite, so nice to hit the tech stuff up top and then the flowy jumpy goodness at the bottom. Goat's Gully looks a lot more ridable and fun when dry...the wet roots and BB-deep puddles kicked my ass on that thing 



FM said:


> very true! Hopefully it will turn up. Are you insured in case it does not show?
> 
> Whafe and Err, I finished video of our top-to-bottom rip. The music's just for you whafe! Bummer that the video just doesn't show how steep goats gulley is... oh well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Found a shot of CBX, she was coaching a pupil through on the middle GLC drop, missed the student but caught CBX.......................... And for the record, CBX was caneing the large GLC drop all week................................

M Chops, that is awesome to ride where you did with Noel, not many can say they have shredded the trail for where the bike was designed for with the designer.. Noel is a cool cat full stop......................


----------



## MintSauce (Mar 24, 2004)

Jubilee....thanks man. Hey, Mrs.Jubilee was rocking her xc bike as well. Pretty soon you're gonna be buying her a Transition as well. That's a good thing though :thumbsup: 

FM....Will send you what I've got. Didn't take many pics but have two short video clips. Unfortunately not great light/quality though.
I really hope to make it out there again. Actually, not hope....I will for sure!  

Muttonchops....That ROCKS man! Was staring at that Delirium on the Knolly website today. As for the airlines not losing my bike....mmmm....If I can be perfectly honest, I'm fully insured and if my bike didn't show up I would for sure have walked outta that airport with a smile on the inside and dropped an email to Noel when I got home :devil: 

Whafe....you heard anything about your bike yet?


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

Muttonchops said:


> Hey Mintsauce,
> 
> Sorry we didnt get to hook up for a ride before your departure. Sht time flies when youre having fun. Glad you got home safe (and hopefully with all your bike parts etc..) (Is SA Airways better than BA?). Bring some more SAFFA dudes out this way and show them the light.
> 
> ...


Super fun day of riding yesterday on Cypress! It rained in Whistler, but we had brilliant weather in West Vancouver, awesome trails and a couple of great new friends to share it with. I'm looking forwards to seeing some of Steve's pics! We finished it off with a couple of beers and some great food at Steamworks Brewery in West Vancouver. Sunday night prime rib dinner special - yummy!

And mutton - for the record, it's actually 1991, but things were a little different back then 

Let me know next time you guys are up - there are trails and whisky waiting!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed our backyard! 

The pics do make those lines look easy...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Minty, you got jetlag or what, go to bed, as I should....

Sweet Noel, will look you up.... Need to try a bigger V Tach, Muttons was a tad small for me, plush as though....

brodiegirl, you indeed have a great backyard, dam fine really....

Minty, bike turned up, bit of damage, nothing a few hundy doesnt fix, the fockers......


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

FM said:


> very true! Hopefully it will turn up. Are you insured in case it does not show?
> 
> Whafe and Err, I finished video of our top-to-bottom rip. The music's just for you whafe! Bummer that the video just doesn't show how steep goats gulley is... oh well.
> 
> ...


Awesome video! Makes me wish I was still out there. I'm feeling a lot of Whistler withdrawl this week.

It's amazing how video just doesn't translate the steep nastiness. The video makes Goat's Gully look easy. I think that Original Sin, GG, In Deep, Captain Safety, Fatcrobat, Too Tight and then down Dirt Merchant is probably my favourite sequence as well.... Though I'm also a huge fan of Schleyer to Lower Whistler DH or Rock City.... Oh God, so many awesome trails....

I should have some pics from my trip up soon.


----------



## MintSauce (Mar 24, 2004)

Ja I know....went out for dinner and now just busy organising my pics.

Should really be sleeping....still busy recovering and this staying up late won't do me any favours :madman: 

Glad you got your bike back....hope it's not too bad!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What tha hell... GLC has 3 drops? I took the middle one thinking it was the pu$$y drop.. The first one was a bit too much for me


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> What tha hell... GLC has 3 drops? I took the middle one thinking it was the pu$$y drop.. The first one was a bit too much for me


on Thursday a guy hit it naked


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Here's EBX slowly fading into the night...
> 
> ... throwin' down on and off the bike !


I saw that last guys picture hanging in the post office


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

knollybikes.com said:


> Super fun day of riding yesterday on Cypress! It rained in Whistler, but we had brilliant weather in West Vancouver


:madman:


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

airwreck said:


> :madman:


Just pretend it poured rain all day in West Vancouver instead of being sunny with a cool breeze blowing. And, pretend the trails were flat and paved instead of being ridiculously steep , loose and in prime conditions with ginormous rock rollers and super steep sketch sections.
Then, instead of seeing NO ONE on the three laps that we did, imagine a few hundred of your favourite riding friends joining you, stopping in stupid places or passing you on a berm.

See - it's all good!



Missed ya!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

knollybikes.com said:


> Just pretend it poured rain all day in West Vancouver instead of being sunny with a cool breeze blowing. And, pretend the trails were flat and paved instead of being ridiculously steep , loose and in prime conditions with ginormous rock rollers and super steep sketch sections.
> Then, instead of seeing NO ONE on the three laps that we did, imagine a few hundred of your favourite riding friends joining you, stopping in stupid places or passing you on a berm.
> 
> See - it's all good!
> ...


Insert knife, twist, repeat 

Sounds like a great day guys.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> Just pretend it poured rain all day in West Vancouver instead of being sunny with a cool breeze blowing. And, pretend the trails were flat and paved instead of being ridiculously steep , loose and in prime conditions with ginormous rock rollers and super steep sketch sections.
> Then, instead of seeing NO ONE on the three laps that we did, imagine a few hundred of your favourite riding friends joining you, stopping in stupid places or passing you on a berm.
> 
> See - it's all good!
> ...


Cold blooded, Noel. Just cold blooded......

You bastids!


----------



## MintSauce (Mar 24, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> Just pretend it poured rain all day in West Vancouver instead of being sunny with a cool breeze blowing. And, pretend the trails were flat and paved instead of being ridiculously steep , loose and in prime conditions with ginormous rock rollers and super steep sketch sections.
> Then, instead of seeing NO ONE on the three laps that we did, imagine a few hundred of your favourite riding friends joining you, stopping in stupid places or passing you on a berm.
> 
> See - it's all good!
> ...


Man....Noel, I thought you were such a nice guy! That's just cruel n nasty! :nono:


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

MintSauce said:


> Man....Noel, I thought you were such a nice guy! That's just cruel n nasty! :nono:


You guys don't want to know what I have planned for tomorrow!

(whup whup whup whup whup whup whup whup)...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> Just pretend it poured rain all day in West Vancouver instead of being sunny with a cool breeze blowing. And, pretend the trails were flat and paved instead of being ridiculously steep , loose and in prime conditions with ginormous rock rollers and super steep sketch sections.
> Then, instead of seeing NO ONE on the three laps that we did, imagine a few hundred of your favourite riding friends joining you, stopping in stupid places or passing you on a berm.
> 
> See - it's all good!
> ...


u f'er


----------



## MintSauce (Mar 24, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> You guys don't want to know what I have planned for tomorrow!
> 
> (whup whup whup whup whup whup whup whup)...


You'd be right in that assumption....Shore-Envy is hard enough as it is!

(Just as bad as Post-Whistler Blues):bluefrown:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

MintSauce said:


> You'd be right in that assumption....Shore-Envy is hard enough as it is!
> 
> (Just as bad as Post-Whistler Blues):bluefrown:


I have perked up from the Post Whistler Blues..........Whistler will be there again next year, but maybe more time needs to be spent at the hotel behind the Seymour Pub and head into the hills, Cypress, Fromme and Seymour hills...  Yes please, then spend some days at Whistler...................


----------



## MintSauce (Mar 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> I have perked up from the Post Whistler Blues..........Whistler will be there again next year, but maybe more time needs to be spent at the hotel behind the Seymour Pub and head into the hills, Cypress, Fromme and Seymour hills...  Yes please, then spend some days at Whistler...................


I tend to agree....my next trip to Canada will look something like this:

The Shore....1 week
Whizzler....1 week
BC interior....1-2 weeks

  

(Will likely only be '09 though)


----------



## MintSauce (Mar 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> I have perked up from the Post Whistler Blues..........Whistler will be there again next year, but maybe more time needs to be spent at the hotel behind the Seymour Pub and head into the hills, Cypress, Fromme and Seymour hills...  Yes please, then spend some days at Whistler...................


I tend to agree....my next trip to Canada will look something like this:

The Shore....1 week
Whizzler....1 week
BC interior....1-2 weeks

  

(Will likely only be '09 though  )


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

MintSauce said:


> I tend to agree....my next trip to Canada will look something like this:
> 
> The Shore....1 week
> Whizzler....1 week
> ...


I hear ya loud and clear, of to have 4 weeks off.....

Will give you some Peru blues, thats next for me................Mwah ha ha......


----------



## MintSauce (Mar 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> I hear ya loud and clear, of to have 4 weeks off.....
> 
> Will give you some Peru blues, thats next for me................Mwah ha ha......


That's going to be an awesome trip!

One day! I'm scheming ways to make more money so I can retire early with a fleet of Knollys and just ride all the time


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

MintSauce said:


> That's going to be an awesome trip!
> 
> One day! I'm scheming ways to make more money so I can retire early with a fleet of Knollys and just ride all the time


That dream of retiring and riding help me get to sleep each night, oh and the odd hot babe in between..................


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Whafe said:


> That dream of retiring and riding help me get to sleep each night, oh and the odd hot babe in between..................


Dude think of the opening sequence to Troy a tent and Achilles waking up with 2 hawt damsels, then add in biking everyday and having all and anybike ya want and being able to ride with ya mates anywhere in the world

ahh opps Im think Im sleep typing on mtbr again


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> Dude think of the opening sequence to Troy a tent and Achilles waking up with 2 hawt damsels, then add in biking everyday and having all and anybike ya want and being able to ride with ya mates anywhere in the world
> 
> ahh opps Im think Im sleep typing on mtbr again


Yes, yes, yes and well yes.......................... Roll on a Lotto win....................:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Yes, yes, yes and well yes.......................... Roll on a Lotto win....................:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


... And bones of adamantium so you can try the most stupid, sickest stuff on the bike and not ending in the ER...


----------



## MintSauce (Mar 24, 2004)

Haha....you guys are hilarious!

I decided today I'm gonna make millions and retire early. That's just the way it's going to be!

Then I'll buy a big house in Whistler and you can all become biking bums and live there for free and ride my fleet of Knollys & Nicolais


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

MintSauce said:


> Haha....you guys are hilarious!
> 
> I decided today I'm gonna make millions and retire early. That's just the way it's going to be!
> 
> Then I'll buy a big house in Whistler and you can all become biking bums and live there for free and ride my fleet of Knollys & Nicolais


You might want a barn or army barracks so many people are gonna want to live there and be biking bums


----------



## MintSauce (Mar 24, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> You might want a barn or army barracks so many people are gonna want to live there and be biking bums


Yeah....a RED BARN!


----------

